# Obtaining an RF-30 Rong Fu Milling Table and Motor?



## toastyovens (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello. I'm new here. I found a barely used RF-30 Milling Machine for very cheap. But for some reason the milling machne table and motor are missing. Is there any way that I can find replacement table for the RF-30? Also if somehow I found a way of obtaining the table, I'm planning to find a 3-phase motor for it to be used with a VFD. What rpm 3-phase motor do I need to find and any particular details I should look out for to mount it on the mill? 

Any reply is really appreciated. I live in a country where it's hard to find used milling machines for the home shop for cheap, so finding what I could find to get me into hobby machining is something that really helps. Thank you.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 13, 2020)

A milling machine without table or motor is just raw cast iron stock.

The table is the mill and contains a great deal of its accuracy.
A mill without a motor is fairly useless.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 13, 2020)

About the only thing you could do is order a new table from Grizzly. But I doubt they ship to Malaysia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 13, 2020)

When I built the Franken-Mill, I threw a table assembly away


----------



## toastyovens (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok so then the 'mill' is out of the question. Well back to hunting for used mills. Thanks guys.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 13, 2020)

You might want to ask @NICOLAS LIN 

He represents Rong Fu which is a forum sponsor.









						Rong Fu Bandsaws & Machinery
					

This Sponsored forum is for the purposes of Rong Fu Bandsaw promotion and sale of products and services.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




John


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 13, 2020)

I would probably buy it for cheap, but then again I'm a guy who's building his own mill/drill from various scrap pieces....

John


----------

